# Heavy Duty Fork Spring Installation



## ADReese (May 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone!  I'm installing a heavy duty whizzer style fork spring in the springer fork of my '50 Schwinn Panther.  My question is, are there different diameter inner retainers for each end of the whizzer spring versus the standard spring?  The whizzer spring has larger diameter openings on each end and the stock hardware is too small to retain the new spring.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2016)

THERE IS ONLY ONE SIZE FRONT AND REAR RETAINER SETS FOR BOTH EARLY SCHWINN SPRINGERS.
YOUR SPRING MAY BE A LOOKALIKE ONE.
OR MAYBE YOU HAVE THE WRONG BOLT THAT GOES THRU THE SPRING AND YOKE.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

Noobe here so take my comment lightly,
Are the spacers on the wrong sides?


----------



## ADReese (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.  Here is what I am working with.  The heavy duty spring came from the schwinn store on ebay.  The bolt is the one that came with bike and uses a 9/16" wrench.  I have installed the old nut inside the new spring and it is too large to snug down on that end also.  Both ends of the spring have large diameters, that's why I was thinking there may be different hardware that I am missing.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 18, 2016)

I WOULD SAY, THE PROBLEM IS WITH THE REPRO SPRING.  THE OTHER PARTS LOOK OKAY.
HERE IS A POSTING OF ORIGINAL HEAVY DUTY SPRING IN FORK ON EBAY.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940S-50S-O...177640?hash=item542eaa7be8:g:mI8AAOSw9VZXOV0H
GOOD LUCK!
WES


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

Hmm, what I've found is this. This is a strictly stock (OEM) Schwinn crowd in here, and very very helpful in that realm.
I would contact the seller and ask them.
Or maybe ask in the motorized bike forum around the corner, 
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/motorized-bicycles.30/
Sorry I can't help further.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

Oh, see that's not a Schwinn part!
Awesome catch on that, wouldn't that spring allow the fork to wobble at speed because of the inside diameter is not matching the outside diameter of the bolt?
It just doesn't fit.


----------



## ADReese (May 18, 2016)

I contacted the seller and was told that the part is for a phantom springer, are there any differences between the panther and phantom fork?

Kinda thinking I got hosed on the spring based on the link provided by Wes.

Here is the part that I purchased:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PHA...011155?hash=item233df04253:g:frYAAOSwubRXM5tf


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

The spring looks like the problem to me. Send it back to Craig and get your money back.

Edit: I have never purchased one thing from that outfit and never will. Phantom and Panther, same fork.


----------



## Iheartbikes (May 18, 2016)

I would return it.

If a part on eBay says NOS and they have a very many of them, I'd get out my Sherlock outfit on.


----------



## ADReese (May 18, 2016)

I agree with you guys, thank you for all of the input!  By chance does anyone have an actual heavy duty spring that they would like to sell?


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

I've heard that memory lane classics has or had some HD springs. And I'm sure they didn't find them in an "old ware house."  That dude is a rip off artist.


----------



## ADReese (May 18, 2016)

I'll give them a call in the morning.  Please pm me if anyone has one for sale privately.


----------



## Rivnut (May 18, 2016)

Perhaps you can find a clue in here some where.

http://www.google.com/patents/US2160034


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 19, 2016)

I agree with gts58 ,  the spring is not a Schwinn part  . I avoid that seller , mainly because of price, but now I have another reason.


----------

